# AMZNPS MasterForge Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sent a couple blocks of cheese up to NEPA with strict instructions to my neighbor to not open for another month...YIKES

Guess he didnt listen but would like more cheese.

Here is a few more for my friend. I tie a string so i know which on is where just in case i turn the grate or have to many coronoa.








AMZNPS with apple







The AMZNPS aint that hard to use.







Maybe bout 1 hour 45 mins of smoke. If it dont have to much color i will add another handful of apple. The smoker does not have the burner on.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking good my friend.  Love smoked cheese


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2012)

2 Hours at room temp to cool and mellow some.







Vac sealed and ready for my daughter to take back north in a couple weeks.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great!  Running low on smoked cheddar myself.  Gotta get crackin'...


----------



## gersus (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks perfect to me! I may have to try some cheese.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 24, 2012)

Some mighty find looking cheese, nepas!  I cold smoke cheese in my Master Forge all the time using my AMNPS.  It is really an easy smoke...light the AMNPS, toss in the cheese, give the AMNPS 10 minutes to burn, pop it in the box, wait 4 hours and BANG, you're done! 

You have a lucky friend back in PA!

-Salt


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks good.
Ordring my AMNPS friday :yahoo:
cheese is first on my list to do


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> Some mighty find looking cheese, nepas!  I cold smoke cheese in my Master Forge all the time using my AMNPS.  It is really an easy smoke...light the AMNPS, toss in the cheese, give the AMNPS 10 minutes to burn, pop it in the box, wait 4 hours and BANG, you're done!
> 
> You have a lucky friend back in PA!
> 
> -Salt




Thanks Salt

I lived next door to them up in the woods for 10 years, Was like leaving family


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2012)

The cheese looks great Rick! It has a very nice color to it!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice cheese.


----------

